# world gone mad



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sounds like you were working for a governmental agency, or a company run by government types. 

I do a little work at a local military installation. Sometimes, it takes me longer to get processed through the gate and find the area that I'm needed, then it actually takes to do the work.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Marc

Big employers and blue chip companies that work for Government or Local and State Authorities are bending over backwards here in the UK to be seen by those that offer work contacts, as meeting all criteria of employment,safety, environment, ethnic diversity, gender and age. It goes a long way when you can be seen to tick the boxes. Todays Company was such a one.

By the way. Got an e.mail today for a transformer I ordered from the USA. The company has cancelled my order because within the last few days the US Postal Services now requires that all packages leaving the country MUST BE CODE TRACABLE. On the item I wanted to buy this adds quite a sum. 

I said at the begining. The worlds gone mad.


Frank


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Government never get smaller, never lays off, ONLY GROWS as those in the lower positions need raises and promotions. I was once at the Dept of Agriculture and No sXXX...This guy had a name plate on the door. Under secretary to the assistant under secretary administrative assistant to the head muckied muck. Or some such government mumbo jumbo...


----------

